# BM Advance or Waterborne Impervo?



## 7.62 (Jul 20, 2011)

Which is a better trim paint? The description of the Impervo says it will NOT yellow, Advance says it stays white "longer" than traditional alkyds. 

Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the Advance is really the next gen from the famous oil Impervo- the greatest oil finish on the planet.
But it is really an oil - so it will yellow a small bit. In many colors other than white- not an issue.
I actually prefer using Aura Satin to wb Impervo. But they all have quirks and learning curves.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

and there you have it ^^


----------



## 7.62 (Jul 20, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> I actually prefer using Aura Satin to wb Impervo. But they all have quirks and learning curves.


How does Advance handle? Aura is more than I think I want to spend, but do share how you handle it as well, if you care to. Thanks.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Lets start with..
what are you painting..

Material costs might be not that much if doing a small amount of trim.


----------



## 7.62 (Jul 20, 2011)

Trim and doors.  Doing a lot of painting in the house. Started with ProClassic on my massive "great room" with the crazy amount of wains. But realized they got the color wrong, and they could not match the color I wanted. SO, went to Ben Moore. My trim having been a HIGH gloss for years and despising it, I went the opposite direction with sheen. I chose Regal Select Eggshell for the first coat of trim in the great room. Was hard to work with and didn't have nearly enough sheen (almost flat). For coat two, stuck with Regal Select to ensure a uniform color, but bumped it up to the pearl sheen, which I am ASSUMING is about equal to BM's satin in their other lines. Just about the right sheen for me, but leveled like crap and had no open air time (mostly apparent on six panel doors and the like). 

Now I am at the bottom of the barrel of the pearl and want to save that for touch ups on the trim in the great room. Everything is done in the great room except the chair rail and rear doors. At this point I am willing to switch lines of paint because if there is a slight color or sheen difference, it will not be obvious on the chair rail and rear doors because they will be painted with it in their entirety.

AFTER this, I will be moving into the kitchen which has lots of chair rail, door trim and six panel doors. This could PROBABLY be covered in one gallon.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I am pretty much sure I gave the advise of Aura or Advance to you before all that.
There was a reason.
You have found out that reason.
But I can't make you an experienced painter here with a few words.
I usually use Advance or Aura Satin. You can learn why..


----------



## 7.62 (Jul 20, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> I am pretty much sure I gave the advise of Aura or Advance to you before all that.
> There was a reason.
> You have found out that reason.
> But I can't make you an experienced painter here with a few words.
> I usually use Advance or Aura Satin. You can learn why..


You did, but there were several reasons I didn't go with either. 

1) I was comfortable with SW's satin sheen, and not so comfy with the idea that BM's satin had even more sheen that SW's (and even though I now think BM's pearl sheen is fine, perhaps their satin has more sheen than their pearl; I hope not).

2) Advance only comes in satin or higher. Aura, even if I went with eggshell, is $70/gallon. All of the trim and wains in the great room takes an entire gallon to cover. That's $140 for two coats in one room.

3) Talked to a painter friend of mine who is big on BM and loves the oil Impervo. He recommended that if I was uncomfortable with the satin sheen that I go with Regal in an eggshell. Like I said, that was not enough sheen so I had to go with pearl for the second coat. He said he personally hates Advance -- thinks it goes on too thin and runs too much. That's his opinion, and we all have them. Since I was already using Regal, I just went with that again when I bumped up the sheen.

If SW could just match the color I want in ProClassic, there wouldn't even be an issue.

Anyway, I didn't ask you to make me an expert painter. Just was asking for some tips on how to use Advance. Like another member gave me tips on how to use ProClassic and it helped tremendously. 

BTW, there is a HUGE jump in BM's sheens from eggshell to pearl. It's like there's no middle ground.


----------

